# Real estate lawyer



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone know of a decent real estate lawyer around Ypsilanti/Ann Arbor area? We're trying to sell our house and need some stuff reviewed.


----------



## CWburg1 (6 mo ago)

What can you say about real estate lawyers?


----------



## 1WelbyGoc1 (6 mo ago)

CWburg1 said:


> What can you say about real estate lawyers?


When selling your home, working with an experienced professional is a good idea. One of them is a real estate lawyer. He will be able to point you in the right direction and help you with the nuances. And recently we dealt with a very good employee who provided legal support for our contracts. That is their preparation and coordination of clauses. In addition to the fact that an important part of the work is a legal risk assessment, our lawyer helped us with other things unrelated to his case. He advised us to use the services of onstage-online.com to raise our home appraisal. The vacant staging allowed us to fully customize the furniture, artwork, and accessories to showcase the home at its best.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Welcome to 2022, both of you. 🤪


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Most lawyers are not experts in property sales. The wrong one can cost you money in your sale.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

After 5 years maybe he's still looking for a good one.


----------



## marley.roman96 (5 mo ago)

bobberbill said:


> After 5 years maybe he's still looking for a good one.


I think there must be some experiecned real estate lawyers


----------

